# Liquid Barn!



## Erica (13/11/17)

Founded in 2013, Liquid Barn quickly established itself as the premiere E-Liquid supplier for the industry’s most prominent vaping brands. They have proudly helped dozens of well known juice lines formulate, brand and market exceptional vaping products that are now distributed worldwide.

They boast 40 different flavours, some VG based and some PG based, with great smells and a good looking price who can resist the temptation?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Founded in 2013, Liquid Barn quickly established itself as the premiere E-Liquid supplier for the industry’s most prominent vaping brands. They have proudly helped dozens of well known juice lines formulate, brand and market exceptional vaping products that are now distributed worldwide.
> 
> They boast 40 different flavours, some VG based and some PG based, with great smells and a good looking price who can resist the temptation?
> 
> ...


Another first if I'm not mistaken?

Well done @DizZa and @Erica_TFM ! You guys are absolutely killing it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/11/17)

Fantastic news @Erica_TFM - the DIY chaps have been waiting for these!!!!

Whoop!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (13/11/17)

@Erica_TFM we haven't given back to Ecigssa in a while, why don't we give them a coupon for 10% off all Liquid Barn concentrates for this week?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Erica (13/11/17)

DizZa said:


> @Erica_TFM we haven't given back to Ecigssa in a while, why don't we give them a coupon for 10% off all Liquid Barn concentrates for this week?



Brilliant idea! For those that are keen, use coupon code: *Ecigssa-LB10* on checkout to get your 10% off

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (13/11/17)

Erica_TFM said:


> Brilliant idea! For those that are keen, use coupon code: *Ecigssa-LB10* on checkout to get your 10% off



Thanks @Erica_TFM!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

DizZa said:


> @Erica_TFM we haven't given back to Ecigssa in a while, why don't we give them a coupon for 10% off all Liquid Barn concentrates for this week?





Erica_TFM said:


> Brilliant idea! For those that are keen, use coupon code: *Ecigssa-LB10* on checkout to get your 10% off



Epic gesture guys! Sure the DIY guys that have been waiting for this line are going to make full use of the discount!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (13/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Epic gesture guys! Sure the DIY guys that have been waiting for this line are going to make full use of the discount!




Thanks @Stosta and I really think they should, I have a few concoctions steeping. First time in a very long time that I mixed up stuff same day it landed. 
Normally we would get all the admin and stuff sorted first, but on Friday I just said nope it is mixing time! Ill report back with some findings.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Erica (13/11/17)

DizZa said:


> Thanks @Stosta and I really think they should, I have a few concoctions steeping. First time in a very long time that I mixed up stuff same day it landed.
> Normally we would get all the admin and stuff sorted first, but on Friday I just said nope it is mixing time! Ill report back with some findings.


And that LB Cappuccino is smelling like a fresh pot of faaaaaaaaaabulous coffee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (13/11/17)

This is a most timely development. For those who are struggling to find reviews of LB flavours (Reddit only has three), ConcreteRiver is currently reviewing the entire line. First batch here, second batch here, third batch here, the rest to follow. As per Concrete's usual style, he not only gives notes but also suggestions on uses and pairings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dog666 (14/8/18)

Seems like you guys already tried this a while back Im in it now but really good

you can get lots more recipes on all the flavors, 

https://alltheflavors.com/vendors/lb-liquid-barn


----------

